#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-16
<Paul_UK> hi guys, not a support question: when looking at this, when it means yes.. this it means on a clean install?
<Paul_UK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/SonyPCG-Z1RMP
<mjg59> Yes
<Paul_UK> ok silly question now, noob to linux.  what is hoary, breezy and dapper?
<Paul_UK> dapper being 6.1?
<mjg59> 5.04, 5.10, 6.06
<mjg59> Edgy is 6.10
<Paul_UK> ahh k
<Paul_UK> great, cant wait for the download to occur and then put the cd in! :)
<Paul_UK> thanks for the answers :)
<luca> good day everyone
<luca> can someone advise me on a laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-17
<luca> hi everybody
<luca> does someone know how ubuntu runs on an ASUS F3P laptop?
<Death_Sargent> hey does anyone know how I can prevent my laptop from over heating
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-18
<Death_Sargent> Hey I am having major acpi issues
<Death_Sargent> can anoyn help
<Death_Sargent> please
<Death_Sargent> Help?
<crimsun> it'd be useful if you provided `dmesg` in a pastebin entry and pasted the url in #ubuntu
<Death_Sargent> um how do I do that
<Death_Sargent> im assuming I just run that in the command line correct?
<Death_Sargent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16300/
<Death_Sargent> after the mysterious crash my second cpu is not being scalled
<Death_Sargent> toshset has never worked the way it should
<Death_Sargent> or at all
<Death_Sargent> from what I can tell atleast
<Death_Sargent> what should I do
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-19
<Death_Sargent> strange booting things are going on
<Death_Sargent> for some reason changes I make from ubuntu do not effect boot
<Death_Sargent> such as boot slpash
<Death_Sargent> or editing my menu.lst
<benanzo> has anyone had any trouble with the recent feisty updates and the i810 module for an intel GMA950 graphics chip?  I get no DRI anymore  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2476161#post2476161 here's a link to a post int he forums.  maybe someone can help
<warp10> Hi!
<Death_Sargent> ok does anyone know where I can DL feisty
<Death_Sargent> cause the site is being really slow
<Knightlust> Death_Sargent: better use torrent
<Death_Sargen1> ok so the torrent sounds promissing
<Death_Sargen1> would be great if I could get a link
<Death_Sargen1> nvm
<eGGstain> http://www.eggstain.com/torrents/
<eGGstain> i downloaded them from release.ubuntu.com this am
<eGGstain> got he iso's in about 40 minutes
<eGGstain> vry quick
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<giesen_> Can anyone here help me with a suspend issue? Every time my laptop comes out of suspend
<giesen_> My volume control dies (presumably because alsa is unloaded on suspend)
<Nailor_> You could try whitelisting alsa
<Nailor_> in /etc/default/acpi-support (os something similiar)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-21
<vimalg2> Does anyone have a VIA EPIA boad here?
<vimalg2> Is there anyone here who has experience in setting up EPIA motherboards+VIA processors on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-22
<yonkeltron> hello
<yonkeltron> i just installed Kubuntu on my new ThinkPad T60 and everything works except for the built in brightness adjustment keys
<yonkeltron> could anyone advise a course of action?
<yonkeltron> ThinkWiki advises to disable video.o in accordance with this workaround: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yonkeltron> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yonkeltron> sorry...
<yonkeltron> i meant this workaround: http://www.mail-archive.com/ibm-acpi-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00092.html
<yonkeltron> but it seems like video.o is important...
<yonkeltron> supposedly this has been fixed: http://www.mail-archive.com/ibm-acpi-devel%40lists.sourceforge.net/msg00091.html
<yonkeltron> (also, i understand this is not a support channel but everyone refers me here)
<Woodrag> i have a problem with my soundcard... it does not work... ;-( Can anybody help me out? I have a Acer Aspire 5050 Laptop with a Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)......
<Woodrag> Support aint what it was anymore.....
<Woodrag> Most of the times i don't get any response anymore....
<Woodrag> ;-(
<ranf> hi
<ranf> I have Laptop test page to add. It's another Uniwill.
<ranf> How should I name the page?
<ranf> nevermind: found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-14
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<Belisarivs> Did anybody get suspend to disk working on Gutsy od Hardy?
<Belisarivs> I was googling heavily but to no avail.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-15
<Kain> hi, guis
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-16
<StFS> hello... is there any concensus on what laptops are generally most compatable with ubuntu now?
<kristofernathan> have their been any fixes for hp pavilion dv6000 series using broadcom wifi?
<kristofernathan> my card is still disabled :(
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-17
<crimsun> kristofernathan: it works fine here in gutsy and hardy (though much better in the latter)
<kristofernathan> i needed to use ndiswrapper
<kristofernathan> i was using fwcutter
<crimsun> I use the native driver
<kristofernathan> maybe yours is magic
<crimsun> ...no; it's a bcm4311 rev01
<crimsun> (I have a dv6205us)
<kristofernathan> finally got everything running smoothly.  anyone have problems with the screen flickering in and out?  i'm using a laptop with geforce go 7000 series
<SeanyD> hello all
<SeanyD> I have a support ?
<SeanyD> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my toshiba a75 laptop
<SeanyD> and it ran for couple days but today when I tried to restart, it said something about media drive failure, and now it won't boot
<SeanyD> when I press the power button I get a 1 second shot, sometimes I'll hear the hdd start up, but it only lasts at most 2 secs
<SeanyD> any ideas?
<hubuntu> hello... I have a contact at Zepto who could be up to let me test some machines with Ubuntu. I'm thnking of finding an automatized way to do this (using the Live CD, shoot some script, test what works and what does not , get on to the next machine). this guys sell computers originally build by Compal (same as System76, and many other Laptop "manufacturers"/re-branders)
<hubuntu> would you recommend using the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingDataScraper ?
<hubuntu> I mean is there some script that I could Use in order to grab the machines specs or will a lshw do the trick?
<hubuntu> a dumpp of lshw...
<hubuntu> www.zepto.dk
<simira> hubuntu: try talking to Matthew Garret
<hubuntu> Simira: I'll give it a shoot. Thanks
<hubuntu> simira: og om du kan/vil/har tid/orker ikke glem mailen ang kommentaren på wikien. Det er greit også om du glemmer den, bare så det er sagt. R
<simira> hubuntu: jeg har lagt inn en kommentar. Når er det du skal opp på møte?
<simira> (let's keep it in en, when are you going through the community meeting to become an ubuntu member?)
<hubuntu> the thing I was up the 15th, but the changed the way they approve members...
<hubuntu> so I think i'm hopefully up the 6th of may, but it's done by the regional teams
<simira> hm, ok?
<simira> so you're up by Ubuntu-no LoCo? :P
<simira> we'll have to have a meeting, then :P
<hubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda#head-9568db92a70c8ca165f94b052c02f5050faa6c54
<hubuntu> I do not really know, as part of both the ubuntu-no and ubuntu-ec (as contact member) I guess booth count ;)
<hubuntu> but I dunno which team (Americas or Europe/Asia/Africa9 will take the "test"
<hubuntu> will see
<hubuntu> Any activities planned for hardy?
<hubuntu> Thanks for the comment simira, I read it first now :)
<simira> didn't you start to organize a releaseparty/installfest?
<simira> I've heard nothing since the post on forum.ubuntu.no
<hubuntu> I did take contact with some people, but we got a big NO from  everybody
<hubuntu> people is very active here in Norwya (think of Translations and FLOSS use in general) but there is not much of a community, beyond the virtual one and well the InstallFest which are very good once in a while, inded
<pihhan> hello
<pihhan> what can i do if my sony vaio does not hibernate using shutdown and platoform?
<pihhan> is there some way to debug process of hibernation and reason of failure?
<pihhan> does exist support for brighness settings keys not set by ACPI?
<pihhan> ie brightness keys produce normal keycodes, not acpi events?
<pihhan> is there better place for my questions?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-18
<wydd> Hi. How do I switch on/off the CRT-out of my notebook without (not-working) hotkeys? Proc?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-19
<Idan> Hey all.
<pihhan> hello
<pihhan> is there support for mmc/SD driver for correct behaviour?
<pihhan> after sleep, it does weird things, unless i manually remove it
<pihhan> anyone is present?
<pihhan> what topics is this room for?
<Coggz> anyone about?
<repley> hi all
<Coggz> hi
<Coggz> can you add stuff to the laptop pages?
<repley> i'm a newbie user, not op
<repley> i am here to begging an answer ;)
<Coggz> go on,
<repley> is there an alternative of 'file -i /example/path' to know the mime-type of a file?
<Coggz> !file
<repley> With 'file -i ./favicon.ico' (for example try: 'wget http://www.ubuntu-it.org/favicon.ico; file -i ./favicon.ico') i obtain: 'application/octet-stream' instead of 'image/x-icon' (or 'image/x-ico'. I don't know which is right, nautilus show ''image/x-ico', but in my unmodified '/etc/mime.types' i have: 'image/x-icon ico'
<Coggz> no idea, sorry
<repley> no problem, thank you
<Coggz> why do you need to know? for ico
<repley> 'application/octet-stream' for an .ico file is right? i think no
<pihhan> repley: no, that means file utility did not found it is ico file
<pihhan> repley: ico file does not have good header to recognize format it seems
<repley> but nautilus show me the right mime-type in the properties tab
<Coggz> maybe it is built in
<Coggz> anybody know how to do acer hotkeys here?
<pihhan> because nautilus falls back to suffix recognition
<pihhan> it does know ico file because it have got .ico suffix. Try rename it and see if it does still recognize it
<pihhan> file utility is low level utility, it should not return mime-type based on filename
<pihhan> Coggz: what hotkeys are you missing?
<repley> if i rename a bash-script with *.ico nautilus show the right mime-type: application/x-shellscript
<Coggz> volume, wifi/bluetooth P1, P2, Mail and web(planet)
<repley> pihhan: yes, is a low level utility, but the favicon.ico file is in my filesytem, 'file' can open and check it, but fail
<pihhan> repley: ico file does not have good format to check what type of file it is, it is like generic data, and file does report it looks like generic data
<repley> pihhan: i understand. thank you
<pihhan> repley: i tested it on random file from windows, it guessed it as MPEG sequence :)
<repley> pihhan: ahahahha :) *.ico is a bad beast!
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-20
<Zylogue> I'm having an issue with the speakers on my HP laptop NOT muting, when I connect headphones...any suggestions or a link to look into?  thanks
<thevoidreturns> hey guys need help - can someone point me in the direction of finding better drivers for my touchpad please?
<thevoidreturns> ok scratch last post just realised what this room is for
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-16
<z_existence> where should I go for help about rfkill ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-17
<alre> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-19
<bAndie9100> hi all
<bAndie9100> i have problem my laptop
<bAndie9100> i cannot insert any pcmcia card, because it halts instantly
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-04-20
<freezway> hello
<freezway> anyone in here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-04-22
<wyguy> I Am having trouble with my monitor beforehand i was usung linux 9.10 and i changed the metacity program and it is only showing plaid on the monitor
<wyguy> Can anyone reverse the current monitor configurations
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-04-20
<Pyro_Killer> hello everyone, i am having problems installing ubuntu on my Ideapad Y500, when starting up try ubuntu without install, without splash or quiet, the window is about, 1/12 of the screen and unreadable, also the shelll stops, and the only thing i can read is driver on the bottom line, this is a 650m graphics card, does anyone know how to fix it?
<Pyro_Killer> i had tried runniong with noapic nolapic and manually setting vga
<Pyro_Killer> I see the problem beeing posted, but no on eseems to have a solid soolution
